# Raf Manby Lincolnshire April 2013



## Hitcher (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi there this is my first report so lets see how it goes, visited manby with a mate and really enjoyed it the sargents mess was definately my fave part it still has lots of character, right a bit of history shamelessly borrowed from wiki,
RAF Manby was sited near the village between 1938 and 1974.[2] Houses in Manby were built for RAF personnel, with village streets named after aeroplanes. When the station closed the houses were sold to the private sector, and the airfield sold for commercial use. It is now a business park, with use as a showground, and for off-road driver training, fire protection and rescue, airsoft sports, and commercial storage businesses. The headquarters of East Lindsey District Council occupies one of the buildings on the site. A Chieftain tank sits at the entrance.
In 2008 East Lindsey District Council proposed that the site be a possible location for an eco-town of 5,000 homes; it appeared on a government shortlist of ten such sites. After protests from residents the council voted to withdraw the plan.
Right then on with the pics,






























































Thanks for looking....


----------



## Faing (Apr 18, 2013)

good first report.


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 18, 2013)

Great first report mate been here a few times my self thanks for sharing


----------



## MrGruffy (Jun 1, 2013)

Very nice.


----------

